# [Reviews Page] New Publisher



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2002)

Just got some info about a new publisher.  I'll post it here for the moment, and update the reviews page when I get a moment; however, if any of the reviews page people see this before then, feel free to jump in ahead of me. 



> Just the other day, I released my company's first product, which is a pdf d20 System sourcebook titled Whispers of Death.  After giving the product a great review on rpgnow.com, a customer of mine also emailed me stating he wanted to write a review on d20reviews.com but was unable to find my company (Sundered Blade Games) on your list of publishers, and also sent me a link to a page that states "Product not here? If you know of a d20 product currently available, please let me know by emailing me at morrus@d20reviews.com. Please include all of the information shown for each product (name, publisher, pagecount, price, 'blurb', ISBN and a link to a cover image). "
> 
> So I am now emailing you to tell you of the new product out that at least one customer has found to be outstanding and would like to share his opinion with the d20 players community.  The information on the book is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Turjan (Nov 21, 2002)

Apropos reviews page, I haven't been able to open any review the whole day long. It doesn't say "file not found", but the page just stays white. I'm not talking about the overview, but the product specific pages.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 21, 2002)

Turjan said:
			
		

> *Apropos reviews page, I haven't been able to open any review the whole day long. It doesn't say "file not found", but the page just stays white. I'm not talking about the overview, but the product specific pages. *




I too haven't been able to get to any reviews all day either.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 21, 2002)

Is this still happening? I can't see anything wrong with it at my end? What browser+version/operating system are you using?

Ta


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 21, 2002)

I added this publisher and product.

(reviews still working fine for me, let me know if anyone is having the blank screen problem!)


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 21, 2002)

I haven't been able to access the reviews for two days now. I can see the list of the last 30 reviewed, but when I click on the review, it just loads forever (ie. server doesn't reply).

IE 5.5, Windows NT.


----------



## Turjan (Nov 21, 2002)

It's okay now, whether you have done anything about it or not .

I'm using IE 6.0, Win98SE


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 21, 2002)

I did, 1 little line of code which shouldn't have made a blind bit of difference! Oh well, back to the drawing board on that one...

Can others who where having problems confirm that this is now fixed?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 21, 2002)

Works great for me, thanks, you are a miracle worker


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 21, 2002)

Works for me now! Thanks!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm trying to post a review for Whispers of Death, but the publisher list says that it hasn't been released yet.

And Sundered Blade games doesn't appear in the pull-down menu you use to select the product you wish to review.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 22, 2002)

ok, fixed that. I hadn't put a release date in so it thought it wasn't available.


----------

